

Using point clouds to visualize Minecraft event data with MayaVi - smoothwookie
http://tylerfisher.org/painting-you-a-picture

======
samstave
+1

As for you being a student, I think you're going places... :) I look forward
to seeing more stuff you produce in the future.

~~~
smoothwookie
Thanks! If you have any suggestions as to how I can make this better, let me
know! I might try to set-up a front-end for this stuff, so people can actually
interact with the point cloud I generated.

Maybe next weekend.

